# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Τι στήνεται τώρα >  #6134 (DAT) Δημόκριτος, Αγία Παρασκευή

## acoul

Στις 26 Ιουλίου, 2005 πραγματοποιήθηκε scan από τον Δημόκριτο. Το scan έγινε με panel 19dbi και senao κάρτα από δύο διαφορετικά σημεία της ταράτσας: του πάνω αριστερά κτηρίου καθώς μπαίνουμε από την είσοδο - μου διαφεύγει το όνομά του αυτή τη στιγμή. Ακολουθούν τα αποτελέσματα:




> Spot #1
> 
> 1: <no ssid>, infrastructure, 00:0D:88:A4:5C:9F, , Channel:6, MaxRate:2.0, BestSignal:-69dbm
> 2: drinet#72, infrastructure, 00:02:6F:35:8F:49, , Channel:3, MaxRate:11.0, BestSignal:-91dbm
> 3: awmn-38, probe, 00:02:6F:35:8F:2F, , Channel:0, MaxRate:11.0, BestSignal:-73dbm
> 4: bridge-diag, ad-hoc, 02:30:04B:87:CE, , Channel:3, MaxRate:2.0, BestSignal:-87dbm
> 5: NETGEAR, infrastructure, 00:0F:B5:A1:AF:E0, , Channel:11, MaxRate:36.0, BestSignal:-80dbm
> 6: <no ssid>, infrastructure, 00:0F:B5:96:31C, , Channel:7, MaxRate:54.0, BestSignal:-87dbm
> 7: fx1, infrastructure, 00:0D:88:99:BE:1A, , Channel:4, MaxRate:36.0, BestSignal:-82dbm
> ...





> Spot #2
> 
> 1: awmn-2366-4530, infrastructure, 00:02:6F:33:B9:E5, , Channel:8, MaxRate:11.0, BestSignal:-79dbm
> 2: <no ssid>, probe, 00:0E:35:4A:4D:31, , Channel:0, MaxRate:18.0, BestSignal:-91dbm
> 3: NETGEAR, infrastructure, 00:0F:B5:A1:AF:E0, , Channel:11, MaxRate:36.0, BestSignal:-93dbm
> 4: <no ssid>, infrastructure, 00:0D:88:A4:5C:9F, , Channel:6, MaxRate:2.0, BestSignal:-76dbm
> 5: dil_wlan, infrastructure, 00:0F:CB:A9:F3:53, , Channel:11, MaxRate:11.0, BestSignal:-90dbm
> 6: fx1, infrastructure, 00:0D:88:99:BE:1A, , Channel:4, MaxRate:36.0, BestSignal:-84dbm
> 7: awmn-2239-3108, infrastructure, 00:09:5B:68:55:3B, , Channel:10, MaxRate:11.0, BestSignal:-84dbm
> ...

----------


## machine22

Παρών.

----------


## Pater_Familias

acoul ρώτα λίγο τους παλαιότερους. Κάτι ήταν να γίνει εκεί από ότι θυμάμαι πριν κανα 2.5 χρόνια.

----------


## Vigor

> 1: awmn-2366-4530, infrastructure, 00:02:6F:33:B9:E5, , Channel:8, MaxRate:11.0, BestSignal:-79dbm


Το ΒΒ μου με Afanas (δίχως στόχευση), μόλις λίγα μέτρα από το Δημόκριτο.  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

> 13: awmn-vector-nettraptor, infrastructure, 00:09:5B:68:25:5F, , Channel:7, MaxRate:0.0, BestSignal:-74dbm 
> 26: linksys, infrastructure, 00:0F:669:B4:44, , Channel:6, MaxRate:54.0, BestSignal:-79dbm


Το ένα είναι BB... Το άλλο κατά πάσα πιθανότητα ένα WRT μέσα στο σπίτι μου που είχε μείνει ξεχασμένο ανοιχτό (οοπς  ::  )... αν κρίνω από την περιοχή εδώ κοντά δεν έχω πετύχει κάτι με default SSID linksys στα 54(Πάντα μιλάμε για ακριβώς απέναντι από τον Δημόκριτο)

Το ΒΒ πρέπει τώρα να σας έρχεται καμπάνα... cross fingers...

Πάντως πιάνετε πολλά για το δύσκολο της θέσης...  ::  Έχουμε μια σχετική ησυχία εδώ πάνω εκτός αν περάσει κανείς την νοητή γραμμή όπου βρίσκετε ο Machine22-Trendy-Nvak!

----------


## dti

> acoul ρώτα λίγο τους παλαιότερους. Κάτι ήταν να γίνει εκεί από ότι θυμάμαι πριν κανα 2.5 χρόνια.


Όντως, πριν από 2 καλοκαίρια, στήναμε παρέα με τον papashark και τον harisk το link προς τον κόμβο του Mick Flemm.
Το ωραίο είναι οτι αφού στήθηκε η υποδομή (με πολύ κόπο, μεσάνυχτα σε μια ταράτσα του Δημοκρίτου...) δεν αξιοποιήθηκε στη συνέχεια καθόλου, γιατί ...απλά φύγαμε ή μάλλον ξεφύγαμε όλοι...  ::  
(ο Mick Flemm έφυγε για Κρήτη, ο server μας τότε μετακόμισε στο cslab, εγώ με τον papashark αρχίσαμε να απομακρυνόμαστε ο ένας από τον άλλον κι ο harisk άρχισε να σκέφτεται ν΄αλλάξει χώρο εργασίας).

Τώρα τα πράγματα είναι πολύ καλύτερα, αφού υπάρχουν αρκετοί κόμβοι κοντά και αφού υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον από το συγκεκριμένο χώρο, είναι ευκαιρία που πρέπει να την αξιοποιήσουμε.  :: 

Επίσης, η αρχική καταχώριση στη nodedb είναι η #1486 (demo). Υπάρχει όμως και μία ακόμη σχετική καταχώριση, η #2193 (dimo).
Έχω πάντως την εντύπωση οτι το node #1461 έχει λάθος στίγμα ή πρόκειται για άλλο node (που συγχέεται με τον Δημόκριτο λόγω του node name και σχετικά κοντινής τοποθεσίας).

Αποτύπωσα ένα υποθετικό link του #1486 με τον nettraptor για να δείτε τη διασυνδεσιμότητα της περιοχής.

http://www.nodedb.com/europe/gr/athens/ ... odeid=1486

----------


## Afanas

Acoul από πού ακριβώς έκανες σκαν στις 26 Ιουλίου ??Σκευτεσαι για link με Δημόκριτο?? Ρωτάω γιατι εγώ βρισκόμουν στην ταράτσα που φαίνεται στη φωτό  ::   ::   ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Τελικά όντως ήμουν εγώ με το Linksys ξεχασμένο ανοιχτό… δοκιμές εδώ -μέσα στο σπίτι στον 2ο- με DDWRT και το bgp του…

----------


## acoul

Here is the spot:

----------


## Afanas

Αυτό πρέπει να 'ναι η βιβιλιοθήκη  ::   ::

----------


## schatzin

> Αυτό πρέπει να 'ναι η βιβιλιοθήκη


Ναι η βιβλιοθήκη είναι...  ::  

Αν χρειαστεί κανείς βοήθεια με το στήσιμο ας στείλει pm.
Δύο κτίρια παρακάτω είμαι, θα έρθω στο λεπτό  ::

----------


## acoul

Την Παρασκευή 9 Σεπτεμβρίου* 2005 και ώρα 17:00 θα στηθεί ο κόμβος με ένα wap, 2 atheros και 2 πιάτα. Το ένα link θα πέσει στον netraptora και το άλλο σε όποιο κόμβο ενδιαφέρεται και διαθέτει σχετικό εξοπλισμό. Καλό θα ήταν οι ενδιαφερόμενοι για link να ενεργοποιήσουν omni ή να γυρίσουν directional κεραία προς τον κόμβο εδώ ώστε να τους πιάσουμε στο scan. Θα υπάρξουν σχετικές φωτογραφίες από την όλη επιχείρηση.

Edit: *

----------


## dimkasta

Μήπως εννοείς 9 Σεπτεμβρίου?  ::  

Άν θέλετε βοήθεια count me in...

----------


## spirosco

Κι εγω μεσα αν χρειασθει.

----------


## paravoid

Ο εξοπλισμός σε ποιόν ανήκει;
Το conne μας εκεί ποιό είναι; Αλέξανδρε, εσύ;
Αυτά που ζητάγατε από το Πολυτεχνείο (χαρτιά και υπογραφές ότι έχουμε σύνδεση κτλ.) τα ζητήσατε από τον Δημόκριτο...;

----------


## NetTraptor

Μπήκε σήμερα τετραπλός και η κεραία… ένα καλώδιο να μετρήσω και να πρεσάρω και είμαστε έτυμοι…  ::

----------


## lambrosk

Και εγώ έχω οπτική αλλά ακόμα δεν μπορώ να κάνω τίποτα ... μετά τον Οκτώβριο - Νοέμβριο ...

----------


## nvak

> Ο εξοπλισμός σε ποιόν ανήκει;
> Το conne μας εκεί ποιό είναι; Αλέξανδρε, εσύ;
> Αυτά που ζητάγατε από το Πολυτεχνείο (χαρτιά και υπογραφές ότι έχουμε σύνδεση κτλ.) τα ζητήσατε από τον Δημόκριτο...;


Από όσο ξέρω, προυπήρχε λινκ prive με κάποιον. Τώρα θα γίνει μέ τον AWMN. 
Επίσης απο όσο γνωρίζω δεν υπάρχει κάποια συμφωνία συνεργασίας με το Σωματείο. Από την στιγμή που δεν ενδιαφερόμαστε για κοινά project δεν έχει νόημα. 

Εδώ που τα λέμε αν δεν προυπήρχε με το cslab η ιστορία με τα κοινά project, τα τούνελ και τη φιλοξενία , δεν θα γινόταν το νταβαντούρι που έγινε  ::

----------


## sotiris

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από paravoid
> 
> Ο εξοπλισμός σε ποιόν ανήκει;
> Το conne μας εκεί ποιό είναι; Αλέξανδρε, εσύ;
> Αυτά που ζητάγατε από το Πολυτεχνείο (χαρτιά και υπογραφές ότι έχουμε σύνδεση κτλ.) τα ζητήσατε από τον Δημόκριτο...;
> 
> 
> Από όσο ξέρω, προυπήρχε λινκ prive με κάποιον. Τώρα θα γίνει μέ τον AWMN. 
> Επίσης απο όσο γνωρίζω δεν υπάρχει κάποια συμφωνία συνεργασίας με το Σωματείο. Από την στιγμή που δεν ενδιαφερόμαστε για κοινά project δεν έχει νόημα. 
> ...


Δεν πρεπει να ανησυχουμε για τετοια θεματα πλεον, έχουμε θεματοφυλακες που ειμαι σιγουρος οτι θα δρασουν με τον ιδιο τροπο με την περιπτωση του csalb, εαν διαπιστωθει καποια λειτουργια διαφορετικη απο τα 13 καναλια της b. Προτεινω τον mauve να παρει την ιδια θεση που ειχε στο cslab, του μεσολαβητη, και να λειτουργησει με τον ιδιο τροπο.

Επισης ζηταω απο το ΔΣ να εμφανισει ολα τα απαραιτητα χαρτια, μνημονια συνεργασιας, συμβασεις κλπ, που εχει κανει με τον Δημοκριτο, μια που εαν δεν κανω λαθος ο Δημοκριτος ειναι δημοσιο κτιριο, οπως ειναι και το Πολυτεχνειο.

Με μια κουβεντα ζηταω να λειτουργησει ο συλλογος στην περιπτωση του Δημοκριτου, ακριβως με τον ιδιο τροπο που λειτουργησε με το Πολυτεχνειο, αλλιως θα προκυψει ζητημα....

----------


## nvak

> Δεν πρεπει να ανησυχουμε για τετοια θεματα πλεον, έχουμε θεματοφυλακες που ειμαι σιγουρος οτι θα δρασουν με τον ιδιο τροπο με την περιπτωση του csalb, εαν διαπιστωθει καποια λειτουργια διαφορετικη απο τα 13 καναλια της b. Προτεινω τον mauve να παρει την ιδια θεση που ειχε στο cslab, του μεσολαβητη, και να λειτουργησει με τον ιδιο τροπο.
> 
> Επισης ζηταω απο το ΔΣ να εμφανισει ολα τα απαραιτητα χαρτια, μνημονια συνεργασιας, συμβασεις κλπ, που εχει κανει με τον Δημοκριτο, μια που εαν δεν κανω λαθος ο Δημοκριτος ειναι δημοσιο κτιριο, οπως ειναι και το Πολυτεχνειο.
> 
> Με μια κουβεντα ζηταω να λειτουργησει ο συλλογος στην περιπτωση του Δημοκριτου, ακριβως με τον ιδιο τροπο που λειτουργησε με το Πολυτεχνειο, αλλιως θα προκυψει ζητημα....


Φυσικά και δεν ανησυχούμε  ::  
Εδώ κάνει κουμάντο το Δεσποτάτο της Αγ. Παρακευής και όχι των Αμπελοκήπων  ::  
Τα λίνκ θα είναι σε b. Εδώ δεν έχουμε το θόρυβο του κέντρου ούτε τις αποστάσεις του. 
Θα μπορούσε να γίνει και με καλώδιο στα 100mbit αν δεν ήταν εκείνος ο δρόμος ανάμεσα.  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

> Θα μπορούσε να γίνει και με καλώδιο στα 100mbit αν δεν ήταν εκείνος ο δρόμος ανάμεσα.


Μην μου βάζεις ιδέες διότι αυτός ο κ@λ@δρομος ασφαλτοστρώθηκε με την χειρότερη ποιότητα Ασφάλτου κατά τους ολυμπιακούς. Σαν Raffles είναι άσε που στην γωνία Αμαρυλλίδος – Νεαπόλεως το 90% των αυτοκινήτων σπινάρει λόγο κακής πρόσφυσης…

Να τον σκάψω να το ρίξω και μετά να δούμε και άσπρη μέρα όταν το φτιάξουν…  ::   ::   ::

----------


## trendy

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nvak
> 
> Θα μπορούσε να γίνει και με καλώδιο στα 100mbit αν δεν ήταν εκείνος ο δρόμος ανάμεσα. 
> 
> 
> Μην μου βάζεις ιδέες διότι αυτός ο κ@λ@δρομος ασφαλτοστρώθηκε με την χειρότερη ποιότητα Ασφάλτου κατά τους ολυμπιακούς. Σαν Raffles είναι άσε που στην γωνία Αμαρυλλίδος – Νεαπόλεως το 90% των αυτοκινήτων σπινάρει λόγο κακής πρόσφυσης…
> 
> Να τον σκάψω να το ρίξω και μετά να δούμε και άσπρη μέρα όταν το φτιάξουν…


Βασικά αν το περάσουμε μέσα από το αλσίλιο το καλώδιο μπορούμε εύκολα να το στείλουμε στον Jo ανεβάζοντάς το σε ένα δέντρο και μετά ντουγρού στο μπαλκόνι του.

----------


## spirosco

Ρε εσεις ειστε επικυνδυνοι  ::   ::

----------


## machine22

> Την Παρασκευή 9 Σεπτεμβρίου* 2005 και ώρα 17:00 .......


Θα έρθω και εγώ αλλά όχι 5, λίγο αργότερα

----------


## xbelis

spirosco 
ΔημοσίευσηΔημοσιεύθηκε: Δευ Σεπ 05, 2005 5:08 pm Θέμα δημοσίευσης:
Ρε εσεις ειστε επικυνδυνοι Laughing Smile


Συμφωνώ και επαυξάνω.......  ::

----------


## dimkasta

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> Την Παρασκευή 9 Σεπτεμβρίου* 2005 και ώρα 17:00 .......
> 
> 
> Θα έρθω και εγώ αλλά όχι 5, λίγο αργότερα


Μπορώ να έρθω και γω κατά τις 5μιση. Νωρίτερα είμαι δουλειά...

----------


## trendy

Υπερβάλλετε. Η κατάσταση είναι απείρως πιο εύκολη με το utp. Μόνο που δεν ξέρω αν θα είναι μέσα στα όρια λειτουργίας των 100Mbps.

----------


## Ygk

Τούτο δώ δεν είναι κατάσταση ala trendy-airspace που το χωρίζει ο μαντρότοιχος του γκαράζ  :: 
Μου αρέσει όμως σαν ευφυολόγημα  ::  
Keep Walking  ::

----------


## acoul

Η συνάντηση θα γίνει στις 17:00 στην πύλη και θα πρέπει να έχετε μαζί σας ταυτότητα. Καλό είναι να έχετε τον αριθμό του κινητού του ngia πρόχειρο αν καθυστερήσετε λίγο...

----------


## schatzin

Καλή η βιβλιοθήκη δε λέω, αλλά αν βάζατε τον κόμβο στον πύργο του Δημόκριτου, θα τον "έβλεπε" όλη η Αθήνα  ::  

Βέβαια πρέπει να είναι πολυ ατρόμητος κάποιος για να ανέβει εκεί πάνω...

Ίσως χρειαστείτε ένα Vigor  ::   ::   ::

----------


## lambrosk

> Καλή η βιβλιοθήκη δε λέω, αλλά αν βάζατε τον κόμβο στον πύργο του Δημόκριτου, θα τον "έβλεπε" όλη η Αθήνα  
> 
> Βέβαια πρέπει να είναι πολυ ατρόμητος κάποιος για να ανέβει εκεί πάνω...
> 
> Ίσως χρειαστείτε ένα Vigor


Είμαι πρόθυμος να ανέβω , μάλιστα θέλω να συντάξω παρόμοιο team με μέλη τους:
Vigor 
B52
stelios

----------


## alg0

Σημερα διάβασα το φορουμ υστερα απο πολυ καιρο. Στον ιστο του Δημοκριτου εχουμε τοποθετισει ενα access point (WRT54G) και περιπου τον ιουνιο πηγαινα συχνα στον ιστο-πυργο με δικια μου κεραια κ καλωδια και scannara. Δυστυχως δεν μπόρεσα να επιτύχω σύνδεση με το σπιτι μου στα Βριλήσσια, και η προσπάθεια έμεινε εκει  ::  

Απλά θέλω να σας ενημερώσω οτι μια οπτική ίνα ξεκινάει απο την βάση του ιστού και καταλήγει στο ινστιτουτο πληροφορικής και τηλεποικινωνιών οπου και εργάζομαι (ταυτοτητες δε δινουμε)... 

Παιδιά επειδή έχουμε πρόσβαση, εαν θέλετε να κανονίσουμε κάτι μπορώ να βοηθήσω. Επισης είχα ζητησει απο το "αφεντικό" του ινστιτουτου να ανέβουμε στα 60μέτρα και να κουνισουμε τα πιάτα και μας είχε απαντήσει οκ, αρκει να το κάνει συνεργιο που θα πληρωθει ... με απλα λογια "μη πεσει κανενα απο εσας και με κυνηγανε οι γονεις σας..."

Τωρα τα νομικά κολήματα δε τα γνωριζω ουτε εγω...

----------


## nvak

> Παιδιά επειδή έχουμε πρόσβαση, εαν θέλετε να κανονίσουμε κάτι μπορώ να βοηθήσω.


Αυτό που κυρίως θέλουμε είναι μία *επίσημη συνεργασία*  με φορείς σαν τον Δημόκριτο. Το να έχουν κάποιοι εργαζόμενοι σε ένα φορέα πρόσβαση στά μηχανήματά τους από το σπίτι τους, ασχέτως απόστασης, καλό είναι, αλλά καλλίτερα να υπάρχει ενα επίσημο μνημόνιο συνεργασίας ώστε να αποφεύγονται τα προβλήματα και οι παρεξηγήσεις.

----------


## lambrosk

Για να ξεκινησουν τότε οι διαδικασίες....

...Νικήτας ακούει?....  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

[Yuri Geller Mode *ON*]Ενεργοποιήσου Ενεργοποιήσου Ενεργοποιήσου …. Κοιμηθήκαμε… πάμε άντε…[/Yuri Geller Mode *OFF*]  ::  

Τι έγινε ρε παιδιά  ::

----------


## papashark

> Σημερα διάβασα το φορουμ υστερα απο πολυ καιρο. Στον ιστο του Δημοκριτου εχουμε τοποθετισει ενα access point (WRT54G) και περιπου τον ιουνιο πηγαινα συχνα στον ιστο-πυργο με δικια μου κεραια κ καλωδια και scannara. Δυστυχως δεν μπόρεσα να επιτύχω σύνδεση με το σπιτι μου στα Βριλήσσια, και η προσπάθεια έμεινε εκει  
> 
> Απλά θέλω να σας ενημερώσω οτι μια οπτική ίνα ξεκινάει απο την βάση του ιστού και καταλήγει στο ινστιτουτο πληροφορικής και τηλεποικινωνιών οπου και εργάζομαι (ταυτοτητες δε δινουμε)... 
> 
> Παιδιά επειδή έχουμε πρόσβαση, εαν θέλετε να κανονίσουμε κάτι μπορώ να βοηθήσω. Επισης είχα ζητησει απο το "αφεντικό" του ινστιτουτου να ανέβουμε στα 60μέτρα και να κουνισουμε τα πιάτα και μας είχε απαντήσει οκ, αρκει να το κάνει συνεργιο που θα πληρωθει ... με απλα λογια "μη πεσει κανενα απο εσας και με κυνηγανε οι γονεις σας..."
> 
> Τωρα τα νομικά κολήματα δε τα γνωριζω ουτε εγω...



Η άλλη λύση είναι εφόσον έχεις το οκ από τον προϊστάμενο σου, να πας να συννεοηθείς με τους γύρω κόμβους και να βγάλεις λινκς με αυτούς, όπως είναι η σωστή και συνήθεις διαδικασία για νέους κόμβους στο δίκτυο.

Δεν χρειάζετε να ανέβεις στην κορυφή του πύργου, στα 5-10 μέτρα αν πας και έχεις ορατότητα με τους κόμβους που θες, θα είσαι μια χαρά.

Θα σε συμβούλεβα να βρεις μια μικρή όμνι, ή μια sector, να την βάλεις στα 10 μέτρα να παίζει με πολύ χαμηλή ισχύ, για να σε σκανάρουν οι γύρω περιοχές (εώς 5 χιλιόμετρα) για να βγάλεις τίποτα κοντινά λινκ, και μετά βλέπεις για μακρινά από ποιό ψηλά.

----------


## acoul

Μερικές φωτογραφίες από το στήσιμο του κόμβου: Internet,Wireless

----------


## acoul

Το ίδιο scan στις 26 Ιουλίου 2005 από φίλτρο μόνο για κόμβους AWMN και σε πιο φιλικό format:




> 1: * -66 awmn-3108-3252 00:0B:6B:35:C9:E0 infrastructure Channel:1
> 2: * -69 awmn-2315-3329 00:09:5B:40:BF:55 infrastructure Channel:4
> 3: * -71 awmn-650-713 00:40:96:59:96:CE infrastructure Channel:1
> 4: * -73 awmn-38 00:02:6F:35:8F:2F probe Channel:0
> 5: * -74 awmn-vector-nettraptor 00:09:5B:68:25:5F infrastructure Channel:7
> 6: * -79 awmn-2239-3108 00:09:5B:68:55:3B infrastructure Channel:10
> 7: * -80 awmn-nvak-2315 00:40:96:42:62:E4 infrastructure Channel:7
> 8: * -82 awmn-3108-3375 00:09:5B:74:03:4F infrastructure Channel:7
> 9: * -86 awmn-72AP 00:02:6F:33:B9:F0 infrastructure Channel:11
> ...





> 1: * -61 awmn-3108-3252 00:0B:6B:35:C9:E0 infrastructure Channel:1
> 2: * -69 awmn-2366-4530 00:02:6F:33:B9:FA probe Channel:0
> 3: * -73 awmn-vector-nettraptor 00:09:5B:68:25:5F infrastructure Channel:7
> 4: * -74 awmn-2315-3329 00:09:5B:40:BF:55 infrastructure Channel:4
> 5: * -78 awmn-nvak-2315 00:40:96:42:62:E4 infrastructure Channel:7
> 6: * -79 awmn-2366-4530 00:02:6F:33:B9:E5 infrastructure Channel:8
> 7: * -80 awmn-3108-3375 00:09:5B:74:03:4F infrastructure Channel:7
> 8: * -83 awmn-38 00:02:6F:35:8F:2F probe Channel:0
> 9: * -84 awmn-2239-3108 00:09:5B:68:55:3B infrastructure Channel:10
> ...

----------


## nvak

Αν και δεν έχω καλή ενημέρωση για τα μελλοντικά σχέδια της περιοχής, βλέπω ότι υπάρχει η δυνατότητα, να σπάσει το λινκ nvak-bliz.

----------


## wiresounds

Σήμερα έκανα scan από το πατρικό της γυναίκας μου, το οποίο είναι 2 τετράγωνα από τον Δημόκριτο με τρομερή θέα. Η απόσταση από Δημόκριτο πρέπει να είναι 300 μέτρα.

Μόλις γίνει η καταχώρηση από τον κουνιάδο μου, θα ανοίξει ξεχωριστό thread.

----------


## Ygk

Ωραία, αναρωτιέμαι μήπως όμως θα ήταν καλύτερα να συνεχίσετε την πληροφόρηση εδώ :
http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=8202&highlight=

Φιλικά

----------


## NetTraptor

> Σήμερα έκανα scan από το πατρικό της γυναίκας μου, το οποίο είναι 2 τετράγωνα από τον Δημόκριτο με τρομερή θέα. Η απόσταση από Δημόκριτο πρέπει να είναι 300 μέτρα.
> 
> Μόλις γίνει η καταχώρηση από τον κουνιάδο μου, θα ανοίξει ξεχωριστό thread.


Καλά τώρα το είδα αυτό… Μάγος είμαι… έχει ποστ μου σε εκείνο το thread!  ::

----------


## acoul

Από ένα scan που έγινε σήμερα με 19dbi panel και senao/kismet:

Main spot
---------------



> 1: * -57 awmn-Afanas-Ap 00:02:6F:33:B9:FA infrastructure Channel:1
> 2: * -59 awmn-3108-AP 00:09:5B:74:03:4F infrastructure Channel:7
> 3: * -75 awmn-3108-3252 00:0B:6B:34:85:94 infrastructure Channel:7
> 4: * -87 awmn-189 00:80:C8:AC:B6:59 infrastructure Channel:6
> 5: * -92 awmn-1453ap 00:40:96:5B:6F:F2 infrastructure Channel:4
> 6: * -94 awmn-2801-AP 00:02:6F:33:B9:F8 infrastructure Channel:6
> 7: * -95 awmn-416-AP 00:02:6F:33:B9:B8 infrastructure Channel:9


Left-close spot
---------------------



> 1: * -54 awmn-Afanas-Ap 00:02:6F:33:B9:FA infrastructure Channel:1
> 2: * -59 awmn-3108-AP 00:09:5B:74:03:4F infrastructure Channel:7
> 3: * -78 awmn-3108-3252 00:0B:6B:34:85:94 infrastructure Channel:7
> 4: * -83 awmn-189 00:80:C8:AC:B6:59 infrastructure Channel:6
> 5: * -83 awmn-650-713 00:40:96:59:96:CE infrastructure Channel:1
> 6: * -84 awmn-2801-AP 00:02:6F:33:B9:F8 infrastructure Channel:6
> 7: * -94 awmn-trackman-ap 00:09:5B:11:FC:5C infrastructure Channel:4


Left-far spot
-----------------



> 1: * -59 awmn-Afanas-Ap 00:02:6F:33:B9:FA infrastructure Channel:1
> 2: * -71 awmn-3108-AP 00:09:5B:74:03:4F infrastructure Channel:7
> 3: * -91 awmn-416-AP 00:11:6B:B0:BB:C5 probe Channel:0
> 4: * -94 awmn-416-AP 00:02:6F:33:B9:B8 infrastructure Channel:9


Back-far spot
-------------------



> 1: * -55 awmn-Afanas-Ap 00:02:6F:33:B9:FA infrastructure Channel:1
> 2: * -62 awmn-3108-AP 00:09:5B:74:03:4F infrastructure Channel:7
> 3: * -66 awmn-3108-3252 00:0B:6B:34:85:94 infrastructure Channel:7
> 4: * -81 awmn-panoramix-ap 00:09:5B:41:9F:88 infrastructure Channel:11
> 5: * -81 awmn-trackman-ap 00:09:5B:11:FC:5C infrastructure Channel:4
> 6: * -91 awmn-416-AP 00:02:6F:33:B9:B8 infrastructure Channel:9
> 7: * -92 awmn-4320-ap 00:09:5B:74:BF9 infrastructure Channel:7
> 8: * -93 AWMN-416-SW 00:02:6F:35:8F:40 infrastructure Channel:6
> 9: * -93 awmn-240 00:11:6B:30:FC:47 probe Channel:0
> ...

----------


## acoul

από ένα φρέσκο scan σε ένα καλύτερο σημείο που έγινε σήμερα με senao, panel 19dbi & kismet:



> 1: * -44 awmn-2801-AP 00:20:A6:47:B9:F0 infrastructure Channel:9
> 2: * -55 awmn-3108-AP 00:09:5B:74:03:4F infrastructure Channel:10
> 3: * -66 awmn-3789-AP 00:0F:66:C8:8B:32 infrastructure Channel:6
> 4: * -67 awmn-1557 00:09:5B:68:EE:B2 infrastructure Channel:11
> 5: * -67 awmn-4593-2379 00:13:46:C4:A6:49 infrastructure Channel:3
> 6: * -67 awmn_selete_2720AP 00:09:5B:94:3B:55 infrastructure Channel:7
> 7: * -69 awmn-2775AP 00:09:5B:67:9C:8C infrastructure Channel:3
> 8: * -70 awmn-2804 00:09:5B:03:20:39 infrastructure Channel:7
> 9: * -72 Awmn-Afanas-Ap 00:02:6F:33:B9:FA infrastructure Channel:1
> ...


ένα ευχαριστώ στον bedazzled που κράτησε υπομονετικά το 19ρι panel για το scan !!

----------


## NetTraptor

> από ένα φρέσκο scan σε ένα καλύτερο σημείο που έγινε σήμερα με senao, panel 19dbi & kismet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20: * -77 awmn-wolfpack-ap 00:0B:85:03:210 infrastructure Channel:6


You like?  ::

----------


## acoul

από σήμερα ένα if κοιτάει προς τη δεξιά μεριά του λυκαβητού με essid awmn-DAT-test @ 5.7GHz. Προτάσεις για προξενιό καλοδεχούμενες. Ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ στον φίλο μου Μίλτο (katsaros_m) για την πολύτιμη βοήθεια.

----------


## john70

Ωραία .... 

Προεκλογικό θα είναι το λίνκ ???? ή απλα για να δικαιολογήσουμε τον εξοπλισμό που είναι εκει ??? 

Άντε να έχουμε εκλογές κάθε εβδομάδα , να βγάζουμε λίνκς 

 ::   ::   ::

----------


## acoul

όταν οι άλλοι πάνε για ποτό, εμείς πάμε ... ταράτσα ...

 <-- Click me

----------


## NetTraptor

Έχουμε μερικά θέματα εδώ αλλά φαντάζομαι και να τα περιγράψω στα παλιά σας τα παπούτσια θα με γράψετε....

Απλά τα παραθέτω… δεν θα ασχοληθώ ποια με αυτό το thread… μοιάζει χαμένο και ύποπτο παιχνίδι με τους χειρισμούς σας.

- Από την μεριά του Δημόκριτου ... του Δημόκριτου Δημόκριτου εννοώ όχι της συγκεκριμένης διεύθυνσης με την οποία συνεργάζεσαι... ΙΤ, διοίκηση κτλ κτλ... έχουν γνώση τι γίνεται? ή θα βρεθούμε όλοι εκτεθειμένοι? Κάποιο Χαρτί? κάποια συμφωνία? Κάποια άδεια? κάτι? Μην μου πείτε γραφειοκρατία... άνετα μπορούσε κάτι να έχει γίνει το wind μαρτυρά λινκ με εμένα από 24/09/2005. Ευθέως σου ζητάω σε προσωπικό και δημόσιο επίπεδο να μου δήξεις κάτι γιατί κινδυνεύω να εμπλακώ σε μια ιστορία που φοβάμαι… Αλήθεια στο λέω!
Τότε είπαμε άντε πάμε γερά ωραία, ιδρύματα, έρευνα, ίσως και να είναι καλή φάση… ήμουν και στα 50 μέτρα το βγάλαμε… 
Από τότε δεν το πειράξαμε, λέμε άσε το, θα δούμε, ίσως κάτι γίνει, δεν χάνουμε και τίποτα... από τότε μέχρι σήμερα τίποτα τυπικό. Αλήθεια ποιανού την βολή εξυπηρετούμε με τα λεφτά και τον εξοπλισμό του συλλόγου? Για να μην πως για τα 100 euro του δικού μου IF… που έτσι και αλλιώς καθόταν… χαλάλι αν επρόκειτο για το καλό του δικτύου!

- Τι έγινε εκείνο το μνημόνιο? είχαμε κάνει ένα τελευταίο draft... που είναι το τελικό από πλευράς Δημόκριτου?

- Δεν έχει λόγο ο σύλλογος σε αυτή την κίνηση? δεν θα έπρεπε κάπως να συμμετέχει εκεί? να βοηθήσει? Λέω ρε παιδί μου ... μιας και ο εξοπλισμός κατά το μεγαλύτερο μέρος είναι δικός του...

-Τέλος τα παιδιά από την περιοχή δεν τα ρωτάς τι θα θέλανε σαν routes, σαν λινκ, ποιον εμπιστεύονται για το άλλο άκρο (2ο λινκ με Δημόκριτο), τους βολεύει, ξέρουν κανένα από τον Δημόκριτο? Δεν έχουν κάποιο λόγο? Τι high jacking είναι αυτό?

Δεν ξέρω ... από πιάτα και στησίματα, ο Katsaros ξέρει ... σ’ του κασίδη το κεφάλι μια ζωή Αλέξανδρε. 

Εσύ δε, φαίνεται να μην ξέρεις ούτε από διαδικασίες, ούτε από πολιτική, ούτε από στησίματα αλλά ούτε και που υπάρχει όριο. 

Στοχεύουμε πάντα για το μεγαλύτερο λουκάνικο? πείσμα ή ότι να ναι.... Έχω αρχίσει και ανησυχώ για σένα και για εμάς.... Τέτοιες τελείως αυθαίρετες πεισματικές κινήσεις αγνοώντας την διστακτικότητα του συλλόγου αλλά και των μη συλλογικών της περιοχής (Δες τότε machine22, AV, Afanas που έχει γνωστούς στον Δημόκριτο, nikolo, rooster κτλ κτλ) τρομάζουν και εμένα αλλά και πολλά άλλα άτομα μέσα στο δίκτυο. 

Πείσμα και ξεροκεφαλιά χωρίς ηθική, διαδικασίες και συνεννόηση ... Μπράβο...!

Λάθος Ξανά και Ξανά και Ξανά και Ξανά ... έως πότε Αλέξανδρε?  ::

----------


## acoul

το μνημόνιο συνεργασίας σκονίζεται εδώ και χρόνο σε κάποιο συρτάρι του Δ.Σ. one-man show. Για άγνωστο λόγο δεν έχει μπει καν σαν θέμα προς συζήτηση στην Γ.Σ. η ευχή με το νέο Δ.Σ. να τεθεί άμεσα προς συζήτηση !!

υπάρχει προ εποχής DAT ένα λινκ που εξυπηρετεί underground κάποια παιδιά που έχουν σχέση με τον Δημόκριτο και την κοινότητα του AWMN ... και καλά κάνει !!!

υπάρχει σχετική δραστηριότητα και από το IT τμήμα με το AWMN, καλοδεχούμενη και πιθανά αν περπατήσει να γίνουν merge οι προσπάθειες στο άμεσο μέλλον.

το εργαστήρι DAT είναι αποφασισμένο να προχωρήσει την δραστηριότητά του με ή χωρίς το Δ.Σ. που το τελευταίο τα τελευταία δύο (2) χρόνια είναι αμφίβολο κατά πόσο εκφράζει ικανοποιητικά τις διαθέσεις του δικτύου γενικότερα και όχι μιας παρέας των Αμπελοκήπων ...

αναρωτιέμαι γιατί δεν θέτεις τα ίδια ερωτήματα για τον κόμβο της ΑΣΟΕ ή και άλλων ακαδημαϊκών και ερευνητικών ιδρυμάτων ... το δίκτυο ανήκει σε όλους και κάθε νέος κόμβος και δραστηριότητα είναι καλοδεχούμενη ... αλήθεια πήρες άδεια από το Δ.Σ. για να συνδέσεις την εταιρία που δουλεύεις στο AWMN ?? just kidding !!

----------


## Tenorism

Πολύ το κουράζουμε. Αλέξανδρε πότε να περάσω από DAT να μαζέψω τον εξοπλισμό του Συλλόγου;

----------


## acoul

> Πολύ το κουράζουμε. Αλέξανδρε πότε να περάσω από DAT να μαζέψω τον εξοπλισμό του Συλλόγου;


καλώς τον, και έλεγα άργησε αυτό το παιδί !! τελικά τα μέλη του Δ.Σ. τα έβγαλαν τα λεφτά τους ...  ::  επιταγή ημέρας σου κάνει ή προτιμάς cach  ::  έχεις βρει και θέση στη ντουλάπα που θα καθίσει το δεύτερο wrap που θα ξηλώσει το απερχόμενο Δ.Σ. από ενεργό κόμβο του δικτύου; Το ίδιο σκέπτεστε να κάνετε και με τον κόμβο της Πάρνηθας; ... δύο μέτρα και δύο σταθμά ... τι άλλο έχει σειρά για να δυναμιτίσετε πριν τελειώσει η θητεία σας παίδες ??

----------


## dti

> Πολύ το κουράζουμε. Αλέξανδρε πότε να περάσω από DAT να μαζέψω τον εξοπλισμό του Συλλόγου;


Πήρε κάποια σχετική απόφαση το Δ.Σ.; Αν ναι, πότε συνεδρίασε;

Πάντως εγώ θα σου πρότεινα να κάνεις μια βόλτα πρώτα από το ΙΜΕ. Σου πέφτει σαφώς πιο κοντά απ΄όλες τις απόψεις (σπίτι-δουλειά). Εκεί έχουμε εδώ και 4 σχεδόν χρόνια, εξοπλισμό που αραχνιάζει...
Μετά κάνε μια στάση στους Αμπελόκηπους και ψάξε μπας και βρεις την "ξεχασμένη" Andrew που είχε ο enaon. Δεν είναι κρίμα που χρεώθηκε ο enaon τα 100 ευρώ και από την άλλη έχασε το σωματείο την Andrew;

----------


## acoul

μυρίζομαι VoIP και κους κους Δαμιανέ !! τελικά έχει πλάκα αυτή η παρέα ... τύφλα να έχει το παρά πέντε !! μια χαρά είμαστε, αγάπες, πεταλούδες και νέα λινκ να βγαίνουν !!

----------


## john70

Ακόμα περιμένω απο τον KatsarosM, Acoul , TTEL , το "δήθεν" μνημόνιο που υπέγραψε μέλος του ΑΜΔΑ με το Δημόκρητο ..... ή και το σχέδιο που άλλα θα λέμε και άλλα θα γράφουμε ΄(κατα δήλωση .....)

Γιά πές μου Αλέξανδρε γνωρίζεις κάτι για αυτά ?

----------


## Tenorism

Τα πολλά λόγια είναι φτώχεια. Θα είσαι εκεί όταν μαζεύω τον εξοπλισμό ή θα αποφύγεις τη συναισθηματική φόρτιση όπως με τον server; 
Στο φινάλε τι σε απασχολεί; Όταν βγεις με το καλό με το καινούριο ΔΣ, τα ξαναστήνεις (τα γνωστά - ο Μίλτος στον ιστό και εσύ να κοιτάς) βρε παιδί μου.




> το εργαστήρι DAT είναι αποφασισμένο να προχωρήσει την δραστηριότητά του με ή χωρίς το Δ.Σ. που το τελευταίο τα τελευταία δύο (2) χρόνια είναι αμφίβολο κατά πόσο εκφράζει ικανοποιητικά τις διαθέσεις του δικτύου γενικότερα ...


Αρκεί που τις εκφράζεις εσύ (πως λέμε εκλογές για admins)  ::

----------


## acoul

> Γιά πές μου Αλέξανδρε γνωρίζεις κάτι για αυτά ?


γνωρίζω ότι θα σας τακτοποιήσουμε όλους ... για όλους υπάρχει κομμάτι από την πίτσα !! λίγη υπομονή μέχρι τις επερχόμενες εκλογές, και μην ανησυχείς θα φας και εσύ καλά παρά τη δίαιτα που έχεις ρίξει τελευταία, δεν είδες εγώ πως έχω γίνει ...  ::  ποιός άλλος έχει σειρά ... έλα τώρα που γυρίζει  ::  καλά δεν δουλεύεις τέτοια ώρα; ... sato και εσύ; ... είναι κολλητικό τελικά ή μου γράφεις πάνω από καμιά κεραία ??

----------


## NetTraptor

Για άλλη μια φορά... υποθέσεις αερολογίες... απειλές... και τίποτα χειροπιαστό... η γνωστές κλωτσιές δεξιά και αριστερά. Υποδηλώνει ενοχή κατά κάποιο τρόπο

Το μνημόνιο δεν το έχω δει... αν είναι το ίδιο με εκείνο που είχαμε πριν από καιρό... δεν κάνει και δεν συμβαδίζει με το καταστατικό του συλλόγου. Αν έχει κάτι διαφορετικό και νέο Καλώ το ΔΣ να ο δημοσιοποιήσει

Όσο για αυτά που αναφέρεις για άλλα λινκ Δημόκριτου με άλλους... είναι ιδιωτικά, με δικό τους εξοπλισμό, χρόνο, resources και ευθύνες. Καμία σχέση με το AWMN καθεαυτού και καμία σχέση με τον σύλλογο. Οσο για τα εταιρικά λινκ... άστα... κάποιοι ξέρουν τα όρια μεταξύ δουλειάς, hobby, ερασιτεχνισμού και διαπλοκής... αυτούς δεν τους φοβάμαι.

Δεν με νοιάζει να κόψω το λινκ. Αν το ήθελα θα το είχα κάνει πολύ καιρό πριν ενώ αν ήμουν έστω και λίγο σκ@τ@νθρωπος, όπως ήταν άλλοι, είχα κάθε ευκαιρία να πιέσω καταστάσεις. Δεν δίνω φράγκο. Αλλού είναι το θέμα Αλέξανδρε... 

Αλλά όπως φαίνεται δεν πρόκειται να ασχοληθείς πάλι με την ουσία ... πάλι θα μας φλομώσεις.

Ποιο είναι το πλαίσιο ρε φίλε… έτσι One to one… από περιέργεια… τίποτε άλλο… δεν νομίζεις ότι μπορώ να έχω έστω και λίγο λόγο?

Μάταιο ότι και να απαντήσεις… κλονισμένες σχέσεις, και κλονισμένα μυαλά μόνο… τίποτε άλλο… δεν δένει η σάλτσα με τίποτα έτσι.

Ααααα και acoul... εμείς δουλεύουμε... υπάλληλοι, τεχνικοί, managers, no time for voip now... Ασε τη αερολογία Mr. εισοδηματία και αν εχεις κάτι να πεις σοβαρό απάντα με κάτι χειροπιαστό... ένα doc, ένα pdf, μια σοβαρή δήλωση, κάποιο πλάνο, κάτι ρε φίλε σοβαρό!

Ακόμα και το πιάτο που το στοχεύεις? με 5-10 κόμβους δίπλα σου θα βγάλεις την καρασούβλα με το έτσι θέλω? Για τι? Για ποιον?

----------


## acoul

η κατάσταση θυμίζει τους καρχαρίες όταν μυριστούν αίμα, τσίκνα, σουβλάκι ... φαΐ με λίγα λόγια ...  ::  παίδες δεν υπάρχει μία μην τσιμπάτε ... καλή καρδιά και λινκ μόνο  ::  όποιος θέλει αφήνει κάτω τα βότσαλα και σηκώνει μανίκια για να θυμηθούμε και κάποια σοφά λόγια μιας αδελφής ψυχής !! οι πόρτες ήταν και παραμένουν ανοικτές για προτάσεις, διάλογο και έργο !!

----------


## NetTraptor

Σε Παραπέμπω εδώ...

http://gallery.ozo.com/?album=AWMN%2FNo ... tup&page=1

Εκει είμαστε όλοι πάντα .... εσύ κλοτσάς την καρδάρα εδώ και πολύ καιρό με την συμπεριφορά σου... ΠΑΝΤΑ ΕΚΕΙ ΕΙΜΑΙ σε όλα... για να μιλήσω άμεσα μιας και εγώ σου ζήτησα απαντήσεις... 

Ακόμα και αν θέλεις να περάσεις τα λινκ με το AWMN σαν κάτι το ιδιωτικό... έχω δικαίωμα να μάθω τι γίνεται εκεί... έχω περιέργεια... νομίζω και άλλοι

νόημα παρακαλώ... όχι φούμαρα πάλι...

Να δω πόσα post θα χρειαστείς...?  ::

----------


## cirrus

> μυρίζομαι VoIP και κους κους Δαμιανέ !! τελικά έχει πλάκα αυτή η παρέα ... τύφλα να έχει το παρά πέντε !! μια χαρά είμαστε, αγάπες, πεταλούδες και νέα λινκ να βγαίνουν !!


Μυρίζομαι και εγώ consipiracy.

----------


## acoul

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> μυρίζομαι VoIP και κους κους Δαμιανέ !! τελικά έχει πλάκα αυτή η παρέα ... τύφλα να έχει το παρά πέντε !! μια χαρά είμαστε, αγάπες, πεταλούδες και νέα λινκ να βγαίνουν !!
> 
> 
> Μυρίζομαι και εγώ consipiracy.


άσε το photoshop και πιάσε το svn, εξάλλου είσαι πιο νέος και φρέσκος ... ...  ::

----------


## nvak

> - Από την μεριά του Δημόκριτου ... του Δημόκριτου Δημόκριτου εννοώ όχι της συγκεκριμένης διεύθυνσης με την οποία συνεργάζεσαι... ΙΤ, διοίκηση κτλ κτλ... έχουν γνώση τι γίνεται? ή θα βρεθούμε όλοι εκτεθειμένοι? Κάποιο Χαρτί? κάποια συμφωνία? Κάποια άδεια? κάτι?


Δεν νομίζω ότι υπάρχει ευθύνη κάποιου τρίτου απέναντι στην διοίκηση του Δημόκριτου, πέραν αυτών που σήκωσαν τα λινκ απο την μεριά του Δημόκριτου.
Έχω γνωρίσει αυτούς που εργάζονται στόν Δημόκριτο και σήκωσαν τα λινκ, δεν ξέρω nickname ούτε αν γράφουν εδώ (δεν ήταν βέβαια ο acoul  ::  ).
Αυτό έγινε με την προμήθεια των feeder. 

Όπως όλοι δεν παίρνουμε την άδεια σου Συλλόγου για να σηκώσουμε λινκ, το ίδιο πρέπει να ισχύει για τα ιδρύματα. 
Δεν είναι λίγες οι φορές που σηκώνουμε λινκ χωρίς να έχουμε επισκευτεί την απέναντι ταράτσα.( για μένα είναι σχεδόν κανόνας  ::  )

----------


## NetTraptor

> Όπως όλοι δεν παίρνουμε την άδεια σου Συλλόγου για να σηκώσουμε λινκ, το ίδιο πρέπει να ισχύει για τα ιδρύματα. 
> Δεν είναι λίγες οι φορές που σηκώνουμε λινκ χωρίς να έχουμε επισκευτεί την απέναντι ταράτσα.( για μένα είναι σχεδόν κανόνας  )


Πόσες φορές έχεις παραχωρήσει όμως εξοπλισμό σε κάποιον που δεν έχεις πατήσει την ταράτσα του... στο περίπου βέβαια... δεν ξέρεις τι τον κάνει, ενώ σκοπεύει να κάνει του κεφαλιού του …

Από την άλλη πολλά σου λινκ φέρνανε τον πανικό Niko... Ίσως είναι καιρός να επισκέπτεσαι τον απέναντι και να συμβουλεύεσαι λίγο και τους χάρτες...

Δεν είναι ακριβώς όπως τα περιγράφεις και το ξέρεις από πρώτο χέρι. Όταν αρχίζεις μια ιστορία έτσι με κάποιου άλλου τα resources και την υποδομή οφείλεις εξηγήσεις, ενημέρωση, συγκατάθεση κτλ κτλ. Υπάρχουν πολλοί συμμέτοχη σε αυτό οπότε και ευθύνες.

Αλλιώς κάνε το μόνος σου… και αν σου κάτσει γιατί όχι… 

Είπαμε ναι είμαστε φιλελεύθεροι αλλά όχι μπάτε σκύλοι... τουλάχιστον μια σκοπιμότητα? τίποτα??

Τέλος δεν καταλαβαίνω πως στο προεκλογικό thread λέμε για συνεργασίες με ιδρύματα και εδώ γυρίζουμε και λέμε ότι το ίδρυμα Acoul ποια θα κάνει ότι του καπνίσει και όποτε του καπνίσει μέσα στο δίκτυο χρησιμοποιώντας όλο το Backbone. Πως κατοχυρώνεται μια συνεργασία? Με το να γυρίσω ένα πιάτο? Σε τι ακριβώς έχουμε συνεργαστεί μέχρι τώρα?

Όταν μας συμφέρει και θέλουμε publicity τρέχουμε στον σύλλογο και μιλάμε για συνεργασίες. Αλλά όταν είμαστε ποια ανίκανοι να φέρουμε εις πέρας μια συμφωνία για συνεργασία σηκώνουμε μπαϊράκι και κάνουμε ότι να ναι χωρίς τον σύλλογο αλλά και χωρίς την υποτυπώδη συνεργασία μιας περιοχής που όλοι έχουμε μάθει ποια λίγο πολύ να σεβόμαστε?

Πως αυτές οι συνεργασίες γίνετε να δουλεύουν σε 2 ταμπλό δεν καταλαβαίνω… ή το ένα ή το άλλο αν θέλουν να είναι σωστοί.

Δεν καταλαβαίνω ποια… αν αυτές είναι οι συνεργασίες που θέλουν κάποιοι, άτυπες, άχρωμες άοσμες και με κινήσεις που δεν έχουν κανένα ουσιαστικό σκοπό και όφελος ούτε για το δίκτυο αλλά ούτε για τον σύλλογο παρά μόνο κάνουν χρήση της υποδομής που έχουμε… τι να πω. .. έχει άλλο ένα wrap, κάρτες, πιάτα, μ… που καβαλάνε ταράτσες… typical…

----------


## acoul

> …


πραγματικά δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τι προσπαθείς να κερδίσεις διαρρηγνύοντας έντονα και δημόσια τα ιμάτια σου ... τι ακριβώς θέλεις μπορείς να το πεις καθαρά; 

η δραστηριότητα του εργαστηρίου θα προχωρήσει με ή χωρίς το Δ.Σ. είτε αρέσει αυτό σε κάποιους είτε όχι. η ευχή είναι να γίνει με το Δ.Σ. δίπλα. η επαφή έχει γίνει εδώ και καιρό, η πρόσκληση έγινε, η πόρτα άνοιξε, μνημόνιο ετοιμάστηκε χωρίς την δική μου εμπλοκή και στήσαμε μάλιστα εξοπλισμό του συλλόγου (wrap + παρελκόμενα) στον κόμβο και η συγκεκριμένη πόρτα παραμένει ανοικτή για συνεργασίες για και προς όλους !! 

απλά κάποιοι δεν ήθελαν να προχωρήσει το θέμα της συνεργασίας. κάποιοι που θεωρούν πως το δίκτυο τους ανήκει και μπορούν να παίρνουν αποφάσεις για αυτό. πιο πάνω μάλιστα αναφέρθηκε από μέλος του απερχόμενου Δ.Σ. να πάρουν πίσω τον εξοπλισμό και να πάει σε ντουλάπα λες και θα καταφέρουν κάποιο πλήγμα στον κόμβο ... μια σύγχυση επικρατεί στους κύκλους των Αμπελοκήπων και το βέβαιο είναι ότι δεν θέλουν κανενός είδους συνεργασία με τίποτε και αυτό το απέδειξαν περίτρανα με έργα, ή φρένο θα έλεγα βλέπε Cslab, απόσταση και απομόνωση από TOP/VLSI, Πανεπιστήμιο Αθηνών, EEXI, Hellug, Ellak κ.α. όσο καιρό βρέθηκαν στο κέντρο αποφάσεων ή αδράνειας. πότε θα εστιάσεις την προσοχή σου στις πεταλούδες και αγάπες αναρωτιέμαι ... !! πρόσεχε επίσης τι κρατάει ο katsaros_m στο χέρι του στο avatar και δεν αστειεύεται ... !!

αφιερωμένο για τον Ιωσήφ Wireless only

----------


## katsaros_m

με το πανελ δεν κανω τιποτα αλλο παρα μονο scan μην χαλασουμε και το πανελ.

----------


## katsaros_m

βαλθηκες να μου χαλασης το profil λογο σημετοχης στο ψηφοδελτιο για το ΔΣ  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## NetTraptor

> η δραστηριότητα του εργαστηρίου θα προχωρήσει με ή χωρίς το Δ.Σ. είτε αρέσει αυτό σε κάποιους είτε όχι.


Την απάντηση την λάβαμε... το πλάνο δεν ξέρω... και σε ποιου την πλάτη θα παιχτεί...

Μην μου πείτε μετά για διαδικασίες, τυπικότητα, διαφάνεια και άλλα τέτοια... Αν δε πάμε για ΔΣ ποιος μας πιάνει... αποφασίζουμε, παίρνουμε το μαχαίρι και κάνουμε ότι θέλουμε... ντε και καλά...

Πάμε να γράψουμε τώρα για αγάπες και λουλούδια ... διαδικασίες και διακρίσεις... και άλλα τέτοια που μια τα λέμε και μια που τα ξεχνάμε σε μερικές ώρες...

Αλήθεια κάτι τέτοιες αποφάσεις δεν είναι που φέρανε φίλτρα και φασαρία? 

Δεν καταλαβαίνω έχω βραχυκυκλώσει διαβάζω το ένα thread.... μετά το άλλο και αναρωτιέμαι... ποιος τα γράφει αυτά? μην είναι ο ίδιος?

I rest my case...

----------


## Tenorism

> ...και το βέβαιο είναι ότι δεν θέλουν κανενός είδους συνεργασία με τίποτε και αυτό το απέδειξαν περίτρανα με έργα, ή φρένο θα έλεγα βλέπε Cslab, απόσταση και απομόνωση από TOP/VLSI...


Καλά τι πίνεις και δεν μας δίνεις ρε;
Έχω λινκ με το ΤΟΡ εδώ και 2 χρόνια. Και ήμουν και εγώ εκεί όταν σηκωνόταν ο κόμβος (ήσουν στο awmn τότε ; ). Τι απομόνωση και βλακείες λες; Άμα εσένα δεν σε παίζουνε από το δημοτικό και σε κρατάνε σε απόσταση, παίζει (προφανώς) και να σε θεωρούν και εντελώς μ@λ@κ@. Καιρός να κάνεις την αυτοκριτική σου μου φαίνεται...
Εκτός και δεν είναι πρόβλημα της παιδικής σου ηλικίας και είναι μεταγενέστερο (βλέπε drugs που σε κάνουν να τα βλέπεις όλα πιγκουίνους ή πιγκουινολουκάνικα ή maybe πιγκουίνους που παίζουν στο χρηματιστήριο ή whatever). Who knows...

Υ.Γ. Say when και έρχομαι να μαζέψω τα υλικά του συλλόγου από Δημόκριτο.

----------


## acoul

> Υ.Γ. Say when και έρχομαι να μαζέψω τα υλικά του συλλόγου από Δημόκριτο.


Το νέο Δ.Σ. (αν όλα πάνε καλά) καλό θα ήταν να ενημερώσει σχετικά σε Γ.Σ. για την ύπαρξη μνημονίου συνεργασίας με το εργαστήριο και εφόσον συμφωνήσει η Γ.Σ. να προχωρήσει άμεσα στην υπογραφή του. Επιπλέον καλό θα ήταν να ανακινήσει και άλλες συνεργασίες όπως αυτή με την ΑΣΟΕ, Πανεπιστήμιο Αθηνών, Πάντειο, Top/VLSI, ΤΕΙ Αθήνας κλπ.. Αδυνατώ να καταλάβω την σκοπιμότητα των συγκεκριμένων σπασμωδικών κινήσεων του απερχόμενου Δ.Σ. και συγκεκριμένα του μέλους Tenorism, λίγες μέρες πριν την λήξη της θητείας του !! καταρχήν Ζαχαρία το ερώτημα είναι, με αυτή την ενέργεια το κατά πόσο εκφράζεις το απερχόμενο Δ.Σ. και κατ' επέκταση την βούληση του συλλόγου στην πλειοψηφία του συνόλου; δεν είναι θέμα να κοπεί μια επιταγή στην αξία του εξοπλισμού από το εργαστήριο, αλλά σίγουρα είναι αυτός ο στόχος; δηλαδή να γκρεμίζουμε τη στιγμή που θα έπρεπε να χτίζουμε γέφυρες; 

@nettraptor: ακόμη δεν έχω καταλάβει τι ακριβώς θέλεις ή τι ακριβώς προτείνεις ... τόσο δύσκολο είναι να το διατυπώσεις απλά και όμορφα σε δύο γραμμές ?? εκτός αν το ζητούμενο είναι απλά προσπάθεια να διασύρουμε πρόσωπα και καταστάσεις και να δημιουργήσουμε γενικά ένα κλίμα λόγω των ημερών βλέπε εδώ ... !!

----------


## nvak

Κατ' αρχήν θεωρώ απαράδεκτο το να διαθέτουμε εξοπλισμό του Σωματείου σε Ιδρύματα. 
Είμαστε αρκετά φτωχοί μπροστά σε αυτά. 
Τα Ιδρύματα έχουν εξοπλισμό και μπορούν να αποκτήσουν πανεύκολα. 
Δεν χρειάζεται να επιδοτούνται απο μάς.  ::  

Απο την άλλη εκπλήσομαι να βλέπω τον Ιωσήφ να εντιδρά την στιγμή που διαθέτει απο την μερία του interface για την σύνδεση με το DAT.
Δεν καταλαβαίνω επίσης την εμπλοκή του acoul πέραν την καθαρής τεχνικής βοήθειας.
Οι του Δημόκριτου είναι υπαρκτά πρόσωπα και έχουν φωνή και σχέδια για τα λινκ τους. 
Κάποιοι απο αυτούς είναι συνδεδεμένοι ή σχεδιάζουν να συνδεθούν με το AWMN.
(Tenorism απευθύνσου στους υπεύθυνους του Δημόκριτου) 

Επίσης βαρέθηκα να ακούω για μνημόνια συνεργασίας για να σηκωθεί ένα λινκ.
*Τα μνημόνια χρειάζονται στο επίπεδο της παροχής αμοιβαίων υπηρεσιών και κυρίως ανθρώπινων πόρων και όχι στο να σηκωθεί ένα λινκ.*
Συνεργασία μπορεί να έχουμε με κάποιο φορέα χωρίς απαραίτητα να είμαστε συνδεδεμένοι δικτυακά. 
Αυτό βέβαια απαιτεί σχετική σοβαρότητα απο την μερία μας που ξεφεύγει απο το τράβηγμα κάποιων καλωδίων.
Αμφιβάλλω κατά πόσον είμαστε έτοιμοι και έχουμε την διάθεση για κάτι τέτοιο. 
Από όσο ξέρω ελάχιστους τους απασχολεί (και καλά κάνουμε).

----------


## john70

Νίκο , (Nvak)


Στην ιστορία με αυτό το ίδρυμα , ο Αλέξανδρός έχει εμπλακεί μια και το πρός πρόταση μνημόνιο απο τον Δημόκρητο , περιλάμβανε ομάδες εργασίας για την απο εκει πλευρά (φυσικά με πληρωμή !!!!) . Ο αλέξανδρος θα ήταν ένα απο αυτα τα μέλη της ομάδας ..... οπότε να το ενδιαφέρον .... Ο "συνδετικός κρίκος" είχε πει τότε ότι εάν μας ενοχλεί αυτό ... μπορούμε να το γράψουμε και αλλιώς ....


Αρκετά λοιπόν με την μπουρδολογία ./... ο Αλέξανδρος έχει κάθε λόγο να θέλει το κόμβο εκει ενεργό ... δικαίωμα του .... αλλά να μας λέει και τον πραγματικό λόγο ..... και όχι πώς μας έπιασε κάψα για να σώσουμε το ευρυζωνικό μέλλον του ιδρύματος ..... 

Άλέξανδρε λέω κάτι λάθος ???? 

Θα είσουν μέλος στην "ομάδα" απο την εκει πλευρά ???



Τελικά η πολιτική στο ΑΜΔΑ είναι πολύ "φτηνη"....και οι ασκούμενοι (αυτήν) πολύ ψάρια ακόμα για να μας δουλεύουν μπροστά στα μάτια μας !

----------


## acoul

Νίκο με μπέρδεψες ... τι ακριβώς θέλεις να πεις, τι προτείνεις;

@john70: αν θέλεις να παίξεις, βοηθήσεις, έλα στη παρέα, οι πόρτες είναι ανοικτές με η χωρίς πίτσα ... αν προτιμάς να ρίχνεις βότσαλα από έξω σεβαστό και αυτό ... μαθημένο το βουνό στα χιόνια  ::

----------


## Tenorism

> Το νέο Δ.Σ. (αν όλα πάνε καλά) καλό θα ήταν να ενημερώσει σχετικά σε Γ.Σ. για την ύπαρξη μνημονίου συνεργασίας με το εργαστήριο και εφόσον συμφωνήσει η Γ.Σ. να προχωρήσει άμεσα στην υπογραφή του.


Δεν είναι κακό να ονειρεύεται κανείς.

----------


## acoul

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> Το νέο Δ.Σ. (αν όλα πάνε καλά) καλό θα ήταν να ενημερώσει σχετικά σε Γ.Σ. για την ύπαρξη μνημονίου συνεργασίας με το εργαστήριο και εφόσον συμφωνήσει η Γ.Σ. να προχωρήσει άμεσα στην υπογραφή του. 
> 
> 
> Δεν είναι κακό να ονειρεύεται κανείς.


αν κάποιοι δεν ονειρευόντουσαν ίσως να μην υπήρχε το AWMN ... ίσως να μην είχαμε πάει και στο φεγγάρι δηλαδή ... και με το που πήγαμε τι έγινε, μήπως σταμάτησε η φτώχεια, οι ανισότητες, οι πόλεμοι και ο σπαραγμός ... γενικά ...

----------


## NetTraptor

Σωστά Νικο και συμφωνώ σε αυτά που λες... αυτό το σχήμα το έχουμε παίξει τώρα ... το άλλο που ΘΑ γίνει πιθανών είναι κάτι άλλο... Ενημέρωση ζητάω και λαμβάνω φούμαρα... Νομιζω ότι ο John70 έδωσε μια από τις όψεις... Υπάρχει και η όψη όπου παρατυπούμε σας σύλλογος (αυτό είχε ζητηθεί από το μνημόνιο εμμέσως). Υπάρχει και το καταστατικό το οποίο δεν επιτρέπει τέτοιες κινήσεις. Αν αυτό αλλάξει άλλο καπέλο.

από το πρώτο ποστ έγινα σαφής.. το τι λέτε τώρα είναι άλλου παπά.

1. Εξοπλισμός
2. Νομιμότητα, τυπικότητα, διαφάνεια κτλ
3. Σχεδιασμός με τον κόσμο της περιοχής.

Που ακριβώς πληρούνται αυτά με τις επόμενες κινήσεις ? Πουθενά!

Σε αντάλλαγμα λάβαμε την παραπάνω απάντηση... με λίγα λόγια ... θα κάνουμε ότι γουστάρουμε που να βαράτε και να τραβάτε τα ιμάτια σας...  ::

----------


## acoul

> 1. Εξοπλισμός
> 2. Νομιμότητα, τυπικότητα, διαφάνεια κτλ
> 3. Σχεδιασμός με τον κόσμο της περιοχής.


μια χαρά, ακούω προτάσεις να πέφτουν στο τραπέζι προκειμένου να κατοχυρώσουμε και διασφαλίσουμε όλα τα παραπάνω με στόχο μια ωφέλιμη σχέση και από τις δύο πλευρές ... νομίζω γουιν γουιν το λένε οι ξένοι ... !!

----------


## Ifaistos

> Ενημέρωση ζητάω και λαμβάνω φούμαρα...


Ακόμα και τα φούμαρα είναι καλά ορισμένες φορές, μπροστά στο να μην λαμβάνεις καθόλου...
http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=27913

(Άραγε θα μάθουμε ποτέ γιατί ένας κόμβος με 2 if's στοίχισε 1200Ε ?  ::   ::   ::  )

'Ισως τελικά έχει να κάνει με το ποιος ζητάει από ποιον (δυστηχώς)

----------


## Tenorism

> αν κάποιοι δεν ονειρευόντουσαν ίσως να μην υπήρχε το AWMN ... ίσως να μην είχαμε πάει και στο φεγγάρι δηλαδή ... και με το που πήγαμε τι έγινε, μήπως σταμάτησε η φτώχεια, οι ανισότητες, οι πόλεμοι και ο σπαραγμός ... γενικά ...


Οπότε αφού όλα είναι ένα τίποτα, καιρός να το ρίξουμε στα χρηματοδοτούμενα  ::

----------


## bedazzled

Ο ένας λέει για πίτσες, άλλος λέει για λουκάνικα... τι ισχύει τελικά; Δεν έχω καταλάβει.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## spirosco

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από NetTraptor
> 
>  Ενημέρωση ζητάω και λαμβάνω φούμαρα...
> 
> 
> Ακόμα και τα φούμαρα είναι καλά ορισμένες φορές, μπροστά στο να μην λαμβάνεις καθόλου...
> http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=27913
> 
> (Άραγε θα μάθουμε ποτέ γιατί ένας κόμβος με 2 if's στοίχισε 1200Ε ?    )
> ...


200 ευρω κοστισε ο κομβος, και 1000 ευρω κοστισαν οι σκληροι δισκοι για να παιρνουμε backup το conf του mikrotik.

Aλλη απορια μηπως?

----------


## acoul

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Ifaistos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από NetTraptor
> 
> ...


γιατί μου χαλάτε το τόπικ βρε, πως θα βγουν τα χρηματοδοτούμενα να έχει πίτσες για όλους, δεν πάμε μια βόλτα και από το τόπικ του Spiroscus να τα κάνουμε λίμπα λέω εγώ ... !!

----------


## NetTraptor

> Ο ένας λέει για πίτσες, άλλος λέει για λουκάνικα... τι ισχύει τελικά; Δεν έχω καταλάβει.


Μαζί σου ... ούτε εγώ... και έχω και το λινκ... ακα έσκασα και 150-200 euro τότε...  ::  ... και μετά μυρίζομαι λαμογιά... 

Φοβερό πλαίσιο διαφάνειας και συνεργασίας...

Acoul την διαδικασία την ξέρεις... μην κάνεις τον τρελό... 

1. Ενημερώνουμε, ΓΣ, ψηφίζουμε και το γενικό πλαίσιο περί έργων και αυτό το συγκεκριμένο θέμα. Γιατί για εκεί θέλετε να το πάτε αφήστε τα σάπια...
2. Αγοράζει
3. Υπογράφουμε (Αν γίνεται και μετά από πολύ ανάδεμα)
4. Συνεννοείσαι για τα λινκ (αυτό το εχεις πρακτικά και παίζει βοηθητικό ρόλο ε?)

Και σε καλή μεριά.. γιατί δεν νομίζω από αυτά που έχω διαβάσει για το πρόγραμμα να υπάρχει κάτι στο οποίο μπορεί κανείς από το AWMN Να βοηθήσει ουσιαστικά... μην πούμε για την άλλη μεριά... από εκεί δεν ξέρω αλλά έχω τις αμφιβολίες μου έτσι όπως το κόβω... λες να είμαι λάθος?

Απλά πράγματα... με μπουλντόζα δεν γίνονται αυτά... εκτός και αν....  ::  ξέρεις εσύ ... το παίρνεις όλο ανάποδα από το 4 στο 1...  ::   ::

----------


## acoul

> ...


πολύ θετική ενέργεια βλέπω ... ένα γκλοπ θα σου ερχόταν κουτί ντάρλινγκ !! τελικά θα μου πεις τι θέλεις ???

----------


## NetTraptor

εσύ τι θέλεις? ξεδιάλυνε αυτό και βλέπουμε για μένα....  ::

----------


## acoul

> εσύ τι θέλεις? ξεδιάλυνε αυτό και βλέπουμε για μένα....


τζέρτζελο και αγάπες !! γιορ τερν νάο

----------


## NetTraptor

έχεις γίνει σαφής για τις προθέσεις σου... δεν έχουμε και πολλά να συζητήσουμε... μόνο κανένα Malox μπορώ να σου προσφέρω...

----------


## acoul

> έχεις γίνει σαφής για τις προθέσεις σου... δεν έχουμε και πολλά να συζητήσουμε... μόνο κανένα Malox μπορώ να σου προσφέρω...


λες να μου κοστίσει ψήφους αυτή η απερισκεψία μου ... μάλλον θα χρειαστώ έναν ίματζ μέηκερ τελικά ...

----------


## vector

κανε με image maker σου και δεν 8α χασεις,8α σου κανω ενα λουκ...δε ξερω για τις εκλογες,παντως γκομενα 8α βγαλεις...

----------


## acoul

> κανε με image maker σου και δεν 8α χασεις,8α σου κανω ενα λουκ...δε ξερω για τις εκλογες,παντως γκομενα 8α βγαλεις...


εσύ είσαι που στις ταράτσες κάνεις άλλα κόλπα ή τα έχω μπερδέψει τελείως ??

----------


## papashark

Τελικά το λάθος στον κόμβο DAT είναι ένα, το μπέρδεμα του συλλόγου...

Εχεις κοννέ σε κάποιο ίδρυμα, φορέα, δημόσια υπηρεσία, πολυεθνική, στρατόπεδο, βάση του Νατο, βάση ούφο, κλπ ?

Στήνεις μόνος σου, άντε να κάνεις και ένα ρεφενέ για να αγοράσεις πράγματα, και γράφεις τον σύλλογο στα παλαιότερα των υποδημάτων σου. Ετσι έκανε το ΤΟΡ και παίζει μια χάρα, έτσι θα ήταν και το ΕΜΠ αν δεν φρόντιζε ο σύλλογος να κατέβει....

Το μπέρδεμα με το μνημόνιο ήταν εξαρχείς λάθος. Είτε αν έχει σκοπό για κάποιο ιδιαίτερο όφελος ο acoul, είτε δεν έχει και απλά προσπάθησε για τον σύλλογο....


Το μόνο που καταφέρνετε πάντως είναι να δημιουργήσετε την εντύπωση ότι όπου σύλλογος και μία δυσάρεστη μυρωδιά... 

Α, και μην μου πειτε ότι δεν φταίει ο σύλλογος, αλλά το ΔΣ, ή τα μέλη του, γιατί ο σύλλογος είναι το ΔΣ του, και αν δεν αρέσει στα μέλη του, τότε αυτά κάνουν ΓΣ να τον αλλάξουν, κάτι που εδώ δεν έγινε ποτέ, ο γνωστός πυρήνας στήριξε το ΔΣ ακόμα και στα λάθη του προκειμένου να κερδίσει την σκοπιμότητα ενάντια στην αντιπολίτευση....


Α, καλές εκλογές, μην ξεχάσω....  ::

----------


## vector

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από vector
> 
> κανε με image maker σου και δεν 8α χασεις,8α σου κανω ενα λουκ...δε ξερω για τις εκλογες,παντως γκομενα 8α βγαλεις...
> 
> 
> εσύ είσαι που στις ταράτσες κάνεις άλλα κόλπα ή τα έχω μπερδέψει τελείως ??


οχι αλλα,ΟΛΑ

----------


## acoul

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από vector
> 
> ...


αμάν .... και που ήσουν τόσο καιρό βρε αδερφέ ... όταν λές ΟΛΑ, πόσα είναι; έχει υπάρξει ακριβής καταμέτρηση η δεν υπάρχει ακόμη υπολογιστική ισχύς να χωρέσει το νούμερο ... ψήνεσαι για κανένα fest ??

----------


## vector

αμε

----------


## MAuVE

Δημοσιεύθηκε: Τρι Σεπ 13, 2005 7:31 am




> Αυτό που κυρίως θέλουμε είναι μία *επίσημη συνεργασία*  με φορείς σαν τον Δημόκριτο.....


Δημοσιεύθηκε: Τετ Ιαν 31, 2007 11:28 am




> ....Επίσης βαρέθηκα να ακούω για μνημόνια συνεργασίας για να σηκωθεί ένα λινκ.....


Εμένα πάντος αν με ρώταγες Νίκο (nvak) θα σου έλεγα ότι τα συντονιζόμενα feeders που έφτιαχνες τότε μου αρέσουν πολύ περισσότερο από τα σημερινά και ας μην ήταν νικελέ.

Προσωπική άποψη πάντα.

----------


## Ygk

δεν είναι η πρώτη φορά που ο Νικόλας συλλαμβάνεται να αντιφάσκει, αλλα επειδή είναι ψυχούλα δεν του την "λέμε".

'ντάξ' ?  ::   :: 

@acoul
http://wind.awmn.net/files/photos/photo-3514.jpg 
το σκέφτηκες καθόλου? ή το χειρίζεσαι κάπως για να καταλήξεις τελικά εκεί?

----------


## acoul

> ...


τσάκαλος ο γαλαζομάτης ... για μπύρες όμως δεν μου 'πες πότε θα πάμε και με στεναχωρείς ... !!

----------


## john70

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Ygk
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> τσάκαλος ο γαλαζομάτης ... για μπύρες όμως δεν μου 'πες πότε θα πάμε και με στεναχωρείς ... !!


Ρε μπύρες μετά το μπάσκετ ?????


 ::   ::   ::   ::  

Αλέξανδρε , αλλάζεις θέση πιο γρήγορα και απο τα routes στον κόμβο σου  ::   ::

----------


## acoul

> Αλέξανδρε , αλλάζεις θέση πιο γρήγορα και απο τα routes στον κόμβο σου


άλλα κόλπα, κάποια μέρα, όταν ξεμπλέξεις με τις κίτρινες μπογιές θα στα δείξω ... με πιάνει κατάθλιψη όταν σε βρίσκω πίσω από πληκτρολόγιο τέτοια ώρα τέτοιο παιδί που βράζει το αίμα του !!! τόσες ταράτσες γυρεύουν απεγνωσμένα ένα λινκ ... τι άσπλαχνος και απερίσκεπτος νερντ ω Θεοί ...

----------


## john70

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από john70
> 
> Αλέξανδρε , αλλάζεις θέση πιο γρήγορα και απο τα routes στον κόμβο σου  
> 
> 
> άλλα κόλπα, κάποια μέρα, όταν ξεμπλέξεις με τις κίτρινες μπογιές θα στα δείξω ... με πιάνει κατάθλιψη όταν σε βρίσκω πίσω από πληκτρολόγιο τέτοια ώρα τέτοιο παιδί που βράζει το αίμα του !!! τόσες ταράτσες γυρεύουν απεγνωσμένα ένα λινκ ... τι άσπλαχνος νερντ ω Θεοί ...


Έχω δώσει το support σε "εξωτερικό συνεργάτη" για να ασχολούμε .... με "τρύπες" και τώρα σου απαντά το Bot μου .,...

Resume... "Ασχολήσου και εσύ με τρύπες, μπορείς"

----------


## acoul

καλά, ας αρκεστούμε στο μπάσκετ για την ώρα και βλέπουμε για τα μεγάλα έργα αργότερα ...

----------


## jungle traveller

> καλά, ας αρκεστούμε στο μπάσκετ για την ώρα και βλέπουμε για τα μεγάλα έργα αργότερα ...


μπορω να σε προπονησω για το nba αμα θες  ::

----------


## nvak

> Δημοσιεύθηκε: Τρι Σεπ 13, 2005 7:31 am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nvak
> 
> ...


Δεν ισχυρίζομαι ότι έχω τις πιό σταθερές απόψεις. Για μένα η άποψη είναι σαν την σούμα σε ένα excel. Αν αλλάξει ένα δεδομένο αλλάζει και αυτή.

Στην προκειμένη, αυτό που άλλαξε είναι η εκτίμησή μου, στο κατά πόσο είμαστε σε θέση σαν σωματείο να έχουμε σοβαρές συνεργασίες.
Βέβαια επειδή τα περισσότερα μέλη είναι έξυπνα άτομα, το κατάλαβαν νωρίτερα απο μένα και δεν δίνουν μία για τις συνεργασίες.  ::  

Υπάρχει βέβαια και ένα άλλο δεδομένο που λέγεται μιζέρια. 
Λόγου χάριν, αν κάποια απο τα μέλη μας εργασθούν και αμειφθούν απο ένα ερευνητικό πρόγραμμα τηλεεκπαίδευσης του Δημόκριτου, οι υπόλοιποι που δεν θα εργασθούμε για αυτό ή δεν έχουμε τα κονέ, ζηλεύουμε και δεν θέλουμε να έχουμε σχέση με τα όποια ωφέλη ή δώρα θα φέρει ένα τέτοιο πρόγραμμα στούς υπόλοιπους.

Επειδή για τούτο και για κείνο έχουμε αφαιρέσει κάθε πραγματική ουσία ενός μνημονίου συνεργασίας, δεν αξίζει τον κόπο να συζητάμε πλέον για αυτά.
Ας συνδεθεί όποιο Ιδρυμα θέλει, με όποιον διαθέσει λίνκ για αυτό, χωρίς παραχωρήσεις εξοπλισμού και το σχετικό νταβαντούρι.

----------


## acoul

Συντήρηση ιστού, υποδομής - ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ στον katsaros_m !! Φωτογραφίες εδώ: Internet, Wireless

----------


## sotiris

> ....
> ένα ερευνητικό πρόγραμμα τηλεεκπαίδευσης του Δημόκριτου,


Υπάρχει πρόγραμμα τηλεεκπαίδευσης εδώ και 2-3 χρόνια, έχει δοκιμαστεί στην πράξη (ιδιωτικά και δημόσια), στηρίζεται σε ανοιχτό λογισμικό, και είναι προς διάθεση (πώληση/συνεργασία/κλπ).

χωρίς να είμαι σίγουρος για αυτό, νομίζω πως είναι πολλαπλάσια πιο λειτουργικό/πρακτικό/μεταβαλλόμενο από αυτό του Δημοκρίτου.

----------


## acoul

το BGP στο λινκ dat <--> sv1bjr κάτω μέχρι να λυθεί αυτό το πρόβλημα ...

----------


## acoul

επανήλθε το BGP με sv1bjr. όλα δείχνουν ok.

----------

